# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  اشعار بدويه .........؟

## w_alwaheed

*أشعار غريبة**قلبي قبل فرقاك ما ينقص الزيت **** واليوم أزيده في كل مشوار علبه**الحب قطع قلوب البعارين****حتى الحمير السود يلعن جدفها**وفي هذا البيت أنا أجيز الشاعر فقد عبر عن حبه بصوره شعريه رائعه والقصيده عموما جيده:**يا ليتني في جيبك ريال مقطوع****يبقى معك ما يقبله اي دكان**وهذا مسوي فيها أحمد شوقي هو ووجهه :**ان لم تكن في كل الامور ذا عزيمة****فما عندك اليوم ماعند جدتي**وهذا ضايق من حبيبه بجد , الله لا يضيق علينا :**اضيق لي شفتك مع الناس مرتاح ****وارتاح لا ضاقت عليك الوسيعه**أنا لله وأنا إليه لراجعون حتى الموضه دخلت الغرام:**شريت لي ثوبٍ على شان لقياك **** والثوب راحت موضته ما لبسته**صوره شعريه أخرى تجسد الفكر لدى الشاعر:**أحزن على فرقاك مثل الوراعين**** لآ مروا الدكان وأسرع أبوهم**وهذا شاعر ما ينشد به الظهر , لأنه مازج الحضاره بالأصاله :**هات الذلول وهات قوطي سفن اب**** نغزي ديار القوم وناكل جلكسي**وهذا يعاني من مشكلة الإنشغال على الفاضي :**يامال فرقا العين كان ادفنوني ****وفارقت أنا الدنيا وانا عندي اشغال**وهذا آخذ مقلب بنفسه :**قالت أحبك قلت ماهي غريبه** ***** *سيارتي كشخه وانا حيل مزيون**وهذا حب كهربائي:**أنا رفيقك لا ضرب كهربك شوط **** أفزع بسكروبي وأفك الضفيرة**وهذا الأخ زاحف من جد :**كان الوعد مابيننا حذفة احجار **** ومن كثر شوقي له حذفت وفلقته**غزل عربجـــــــــي ههههههههه**حبك حشرني حشرة القير بثنين **** الضغط سته والتواير مصاليخ*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

هههههههههههههههه 
*حبك حشرني حشرة القير بثنين **** الضغط سته والتواير مصاليخ*
*عجبتني*

----------


## w_alwaheed

تسلمي على مرورررررررك 


اختي لحن  الوفا

----------


## سمراء

> *هات الذلول وهات قوطي سفن اب**** نغزي ديار القوم وناكل جلكسي*




*يسلموو خيوو اشعاار روعه*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*
*لاعدمنا جديدك..*
*دمتـ بود*

----------


## w_alwaheed

يسلموو   على مروررووك 

اختي سمراء

----------

